# Does anyone here know what kind of bear it is?



## jkim13 (Aug 27, 2022)

Does anyone here know what kind of bear it is?
The scene captured on my property last Sunday that I discovered today where I put the wild pig trap.
I have never seen any bear on my property in my life.
My property is very close to the city and only 330ft elevation is not much forest
How they are live in here?
Unbelievable.
Jkk




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bango Skank (Aug 27, 2022)

That’s a black bear. There’s very brief moments in both videos where we can see the ears, and we can clearly see it’s back throughout both vids, and how it’s lacking the hump on it’s back in between the shoulders, which is an identifying feature of grizzly bears.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 27, 2022)

Black bear for sure


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 27, 2022)

Bango Skank said:


> That’s a black bear. There’s very brief moments in both videos where we can see the ears, and we can clearly see it’s back throughout both vids, and how it’s lacking the hump on it’s back in between the shoulders, which is an identifying feature of grizzly bears.


No more grizzlies in calif,, not for a very long time.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't show on my browser


----------



## old CB (Aug 28, 2022)

That you are "close to the city" means little when it comes to bears. Just like raccoons, they live anywhere they can scratch out a living.

I was driving in town recently (Boulder, CO--roughly 100,000 population) and saw a large dog come loping along the sidewalk. I slowed down in case it made a dash for the street--and then realized it was no dog. The bear (small, like a yearling or two yr old) made a flying leap and went over a fence into someone's back yard.


----------



## CatMan Fetters (Aug 28, 2022)

That’s what they call a hungry bear! LOL


----------



## jkim13 (Aug 28, 2022)

old CB said:


> That you are "close to the city" means little when it comes to bears. Just like raccoons, they live anywhere they can scratch out a living.
> 
> I was driving in town recently (Boulder, CO--roughly 100,000 population) and saw a large dog come loping along the sidewalk. I slowed down in case it made a dash for the street--and then realized it was no dog. The bear (small, like a yearling or two yr old) made a flying leap and went over a fence into someone's back yard.


I know the black bears live on the Tahoe national forest in Sierra Mountain which is 70-80 miles from my property.

My property is pre-much rolling hills and not much vegetation or forest.
Meaning not much food or activities for bears.
How are bears living in this kind environment?
so weird.


----------



## blades (Aug 29, 2022)

Black bears are like giant racoons, they eat just about anything. trash cans and dumpsters are particular favorites in urban areas


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 29, 2022)

blades said:


> Black bears are like giant racoons, they eat just about anything. trash cans and dumpsters are particular favorites in urban areas


We have a yearling that likes to move our compost ball around almost every night. Poor guy doesn't have much fruit this year due to an extended late freeze in March that killed off all the blossoms on literally all of our plum, pear, Apple trees! He finally figured out how to get the lid off of it one night, but we don't put much in it that he could live on.i have noticed where he is smashing down blackberry bushes and feasting on them, but he has to work hard and they stick you constantly , he's a determined guy!


----------



## blades (Aug 29, 2022)

Black/blue, rasberry ect berry bush stickers, those don,t even phase them. bee hives are a minor inconvience.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 29, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> No more grizzlies in calif,, not for a very long time.


Just one that I know.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 29, 2022)

I can see the mpeg now.

That's a good sized black bear ~350-400 Lbs. He'll be into anything that smells tasty he can access.


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 29, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> Just one that I know.


Morning Wolf, hope you're doing well! ☺


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 5, 2022)

Yeah , nice size black bear . They rummage for anything , garbage , fruit , decaying meat , really perks their appetite . One unwashed sardine can will bring them in from miles away !


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 5, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Yea


And?


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 5, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> And?


Patience is a virtue grasshopper , all good things in time brother !


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Different Bears
Better pictures 





Yogi having a Snack









Doug


----------

